

Ask HN - Startup founders, what keeps you motivated? - factorialboy

What keeps you going? Hobbies? Sports? Music? Food? Art? Books? Meditation? Hiking? Biking?<p>How do you unwind and come back to your senses for the next days work?<p>---<p>For me, I have very productive few weeks and a few other weeks of slacking off.<p>I focus on my consulting / freelancing work when I'm not having a productive startup week.<p>I'd like to be more consistent.
======
knes
I've learned from past experience then when you are not focused, it's just
better to just do something than try to "force it". So when I'm not focussed
on the Startup side, I just take a peek at my todo list and see if there's
something more interesting to do :)

But also has noted by breathesalt, going to the gym or run for 1h can sometime
clear my mind and put me back in full focus mode!

~~~
thedillio
I agree. I often times try to force through a really tough problem. But I've
started to learn of I am unmotivated or stuck it is often better to get out of
the building by working out, biking, or running. I have discovered that
balance keeps me productive even though it is counterintuitive.

------
breathesalt
Everyone has different predilections, however, frequent/consistent physical
exercise and learning might be applicable to most.

